# Modding a Compaq Presario SR5450F Desktop PC



## GenoDragon (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have a Compaq Presario SR5450F Desktop PC (http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...portFAQ&prodSeriesId=3686675&prodTypeId=12454) and I'd like to see if I could switch around some parts in order to make something more suited to gaming. I'm pretty casual when it comes to games, and I want something that would be able to play, say, TF2 or AC2 from time to time. 
If I pick out a Radeon HD 5770 and a 550w Corsair to replace the graphics card and the PSU, would this be enough, or do I need to get something else for those two to fit in? Should I get an additional 1GB of ram also?
I'm pretty much a novice when it comes to computers, sorry. :4-dontkno
Thanks for the help!


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

For a 5770 go with a 650w corsair or higher.

As for the machine itself , the cpu is very low end , I woul only upgrade the gpu if your goin to upgrade the cpu aswell , that Pentium E2180 will bottleneck a high end card like a 5770.

Also that machine uses an nvidia chipset so stick with nvidia cards only to avoid driver headaches. ati and nvidia product should be avoided mixing together as the hardware and software can easily conflict.


----------

